# A avea ciudă



## Francelho

Bună, prieteni români. Chiar și am consultat de câteva ori dicționarele, nu reușesc să înțeleg dacă ”a avea ciudă pe cineva” înseamnă în engleză _*envy somebody*_ sau mai degrabă _*hold a grudge against somebody*. _Iată un exemplu:
_
Virgil Fîciu susține că este nevinovat și că a fost victimă a unui polițist care l-a lovit cu pumnul în față. IPJ confirmă existența dosarului penal. „Nu știu ce are acest om cu mine. Mi-a zis că mă aranjează. *Are ciudă pe mine* de mult”, a spus Fîciu.
_
Vă mulțumesc încă o dată pentru timpul vostru.

Corectați greșelile mele în româna!


----------



## farscape

Literar, ca o expresie de sine stătătoare, se potrivește *to envy somebody* dar, în contextul citat, e mai potrivit al doilea înțeles, *to have a grudge against somebody*.

Ciudă e un slavism care poate avea mai multe înțelesuri (vezi dexonline.ro):

"*CIÚDĂ,*_ciude,_s. f. Sentiment de părere de rău, de invidie amestecată cu supărare sau de invidie amestecată cu dușmănie. ◊ Loc. adv. și prep._În ciuda cuiva_ = cu intenția de a supăra pe cineva, în necazul, în pofida cuiva; înfruntând împotrivirea cuiva sau a ceva. ◊ Loc. conj._În ciuda faptului că..._ = cu toate că..., deși. ◊ Expr._A face_ (cuiva) _în ciudă_ = a necăji intenționat (pe cineva). – Din sl.*čudo* „minune”."


----------



## naicul

Francelho said:


> Chiar și am consultat de câteva ori dicționarele, nu reușesc să înțeleg


Farscape are dreptate. Contextul cere sensul de "to have a grudge". 

Dar, pentru că ne-ai rugat să-ți corectăm greșelile:
"Deși am consultat de câteva ori dicționarele" sau "Chiar dacă am consultat de câteva ori dicționarele" sunt variantele corecte.


----------



## farscape

O expresie cu un înțeles foarte asemănător pe care vorbitorii din Regat o folosesc este *a avea pică pe cineva*.

Cred că varianta cu _ciudă_ e mai des folosită în zona Moldovei.

f.


----------



## Francelho

naicul said:


> Farscape are dreptate. Contextul cere sensul de "to have a grudge".
> 
> Dar, pentru că ne-ai rugat să-ți corectăm greșelile:
> "Deși am consultat de câteva ori dicționarele" sau "Chiar dacă am consultat de câteva ori dicționarele" sunt variantele corecte.



Mulțumesc.


----------



## Francelho

Atunci "a purta pică pe cineva" sau "a avea pică pe cineva" pot fi de asemenea *envy sb* și *hold a grudge*, la fel ca "a avea ciudă"?


----------



## farscape

Da, așa este pentru holding a grudge - which could be from envy  -  ( *a purta pică cuiva* este forma corectă).

f.


----------



## irinet

farscape said:


> O expresie cu un înțeles foarte asemănător pe care vorbitorii din Regat o folosesc este *a avea pică pe cineva*.
> 
> Cred că varianta cu _ciudă_ e mai des folosită în zona Moldovei.
> 
> f.


Aşa e.  Eu o folosesc mai mult pe cea cu "ciudă".
Dar merge şi 'invidie' în contextul: _Se uita la ea cu ciudă / invidie_.


----------



## Francelho

şi _pizmă_? Este utilizat mult ca sinonim pentru _ciudă_ şi _invidie_?


----------



## irinet

Nu am mai auzit cuvântul acesta de foarte mult timp!

Dar îl întâlnim în texte literare:
Legende istorice

Se poate asocia şi cu substantivul 'inimă': _Avea / simțea o pizmă în inimă pentru duşmanii săi. _(= ură, duşmănie)


----------



## farscape

Dar nu prea folosim "avea (o) pizmă pe el..." spre deosebire de "avea pică/ciudă pe el..."

Din păcate?! _pizmă_ diferă doar printr-o literă de un cuvânt argotic așa că folosirea lui e foarte redusă în limbajul curent. Desigur se pot găsi și alte explicații 

f.


----------



## naicul

farscape said:


> _pizmă_ diferă doar printr-o literă de un cuvânt argotic așa că folosirea lui e foarte redusă în limbajul curent.



Nu sunt deloc de acord cu explicația. Mi-e greu să cred că oricine ar putea face vreo confuzie. Poate doar dacă e rău intenționat.
De altfel există și alte cuvinte care diferă printr-o literă de cuvinte argotice și care sunt bine-mersi folosite: pumă, pilă, mula, tulă, sulă, pult, etc.


----------



## irinet

Cuvântul "pizmă" (=invidie) este rar întâlnit. Mai îl putem auzi la _slujbele din biserică_.

"Un suflet _credincios_ nu poate purta în el _pizma_. Pizma este de la diavolul. Iar noi nu trebuie să avem nimic de la cel rău.
Noi nu avem pentru ce _să pizmuim_ pe nimeni, fiindcă nimeni pe lume nu trebuie _pizmuit_. Şi pentru ce_ i-am_ _pizmui_ pe semenii noştri?
Oamenii de obicei_ îi pizmuiesc_ pe cei avuţi şi pe cei înălţaţi în lumea asta".


----------



## jimmyy

Francelho, I agree with irinet and farscape, forget about pizmă, you will never here it in a normal conversation.


----------



## Francelho

Ok, I'll forget about _pizmă_! Thank you all.


----------

